# NIGHT OF THE BEAST, pulp horror classic on Kindle



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

And the obligatory link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I read the trade paperback version of this a while back, and it was a fun ride to go on. I highly recommend this!

Joel


----------



## StevenSavile (Jun 23, 2010)

I remember reviewing this when the paperback came out, great fun ride with the feel of the old Travis McGee novels of John D. McDonald in places. Highly recommended. Plus Harry's a top guy.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, Joel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST was the first in a trilogy. The second, Night of the Werewolf, will be re-released soon with a new title. It is an exciting project, hope to announce it shortly. The third novel was released in hardcover and trade paperback as "DAEMON" and is still doing well. You can get all three on ebooks for $2.99

But for today, check out the one that started it all, beasties that go bump in the night.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooh, I read this one. It's good, scary stuff. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, Christina! I think you helped me look the manuscript over ten years ago and gave me notes. It's vastly improved from there, but still just a fun, atmospheric ode to the 80's horror tradition.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, sounds good! I got scared just reading about it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL it's supposed to be a bit camp as well, kind of affectionate homage to those horror paperbacks of the 80's with everything from vampires to unspeakable creatures and faux black magic. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> Hi, Christina! I think you helped me look the manuscript over ten years ago and gave me notes. It's vastly improved from there, but still just a fun, atmospheric ode to the 80's horror tradition.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


Yes, I remember. I can still smell the Nevada dust. If you made the story even better then it must really kick ass now!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't update it much because I wanted to keep a lot of the original pulp feel. Made a couple of minor changes to the recording session scene, and fixed one HECK of a lot of typos from the first edition, but that's about it.  Several people have indicated it still works just fine, both as a tribute and as a genuine freakout from time to time


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Bump



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bad news, good news, Harry--

Bad news is that we ask that threads not be bumped by the word "bump" (Forum Decorum). Good news is that I've bumped the thread again for you by telling you this!

Thanks!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Gotcha, sorry. I waited seven days. NOTB pays homage to the glory days of mass-market horror novels that had everything but the kitchen sink. It's a bit camp. Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still discounted to $2.99 for Halloween.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors those 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in several spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in what became known as the "Night" trilogy, a fun pulp fest. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Now only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

A big read, this was the first book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Now only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

A big read, this was the first book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors those 80's pulp mass-market paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue was wedged firmly in cheek in several key spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate, tongue-in-cheek romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Now only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

A big read, this was the first book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

« on: August 09, 2010, 01:05:19 PM » Quote Modify Remove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to 70's and 80's mass market paperbacks. It was the first book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

80's horror romp, campy homage

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still one of my best sellers, a loving homage to cheese


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to 70's and 80's mass market paperbacks. It was the first book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.

--- created Kindle ebook link


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

n affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Leave the lights on after you put this one down.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Music to me ears


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST was the first in a trilogy. The second, Night of the Werewolf, will be re-released soon with a new title. It is an exciting project, hope to announce it shortly. The third novel was released in hardcover and trade paperback as "DAEMON" and is still doing well. You can get all three on ebooks for $2.99

But for today, check out the one that started it all, beasties that go bump in the night.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors those 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in several spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.

--- created Kindle ebook link


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ght of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays homage to the glory days of mass-market horror novels that had everything but the kitchen sink. It's a bit camp. Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays homage to the glory days of mass-market horror novels that had everything in them but the kitchen sink. It's a bit campy. Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still discounted to $2.99 for Halloween.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST was the first in a trilogy. The second, Night of the Werewolf, was recently re-released as CLAN. It is an exciting project, hope to announce it shortly. The third novel was released in hardcover and trade paperback as "DAEMON" and is still doing well as a Kindle and Nook ebook. You can now get all three on ebooks for $2.99

But for today, check out the one that started it all, beasties that go bump in the night.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays homage to the glory days of mass-market horror novels that had everything but the kitchen sink. It's a bit camp. Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like fun. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Make some popcorn and have fun. Hope you'll also post a review, good, bad or indifferent. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors those 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in several spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon
Only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

First book in the "Night" trilogy. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, and has become something of a minor classic to lovers of the genre.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTB pays homage to the glory days of mass-market horror novels that had everything but the kitchen sink. It's a bit camp. Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom. Still only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The book pays homage to every trope in the horror universe, and affectionately honors 80's paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

NIGHT OF THE BEAST
By Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO

An affectionate homage to old style pulp horror. Welcome to the dying little town of Two Trees, Nevada; built in a place the Native Americans called 'The Valley of the Bones.' Something evil has awakened, something that feeds on the darkest of human emotions. This campy novel pays loving homage to every trope of the 1980's mass-market horror explosion, from haunted mortuarys to wicked children to devil worship, zombies and vampires. It has become something of a cult favorite for fans of that era.

"A superbly rendered, teeth grinding, tour-de-force of pulp horror from newcomer Harry Shannon," William F. Nolan, 2001 Grand Master, International Horror Guild.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Night of the Beast pays affectionate homage to every trope in the horror universe, and lovingly honors 80's pulp paperbacks. The out of print version got a lot of great reviews from genre magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, Hellnotes, Horror World and more, despite the fact that my tongue is wedged firmly in cheek in spots. It is fairly new to Kindle. Thanks for having a look.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

An affectionate romp through the 80's horror boom.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good, scary read with a ton of great reviews from Cemetery Dance, Horror World and elsewhere. Halloween is coming...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LFMO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7LFMO


----------

